# Musik CD(gebrannte mp3) auf Computer kopieren?



## Annah (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab eine gebrannte CD,die ich gerne auf einen anderen Computer kopieren würde,es sind mp3s.
System ist XP.
Irgendwie geht es nicht.  
Ich hab das aber schon mal mit einer ähnlichen gemacht,da hat es funktioniert,nur ist das schon länger her.


----------



## Jay-Py (29. Juli 2005)

Annah am 29.07.2005 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab eine gebrannte CD,die ich gerne auf einen anderen Computer kopieren würde,es sind mp3s.
> System ist XP.
> ...



Was genau funktioniert denn nicht ???

Eigentlich brauchst du doch nur die CD einlegen, Explorer öffnen, MP3s auf dem CD/DVD-Laufwerk markieren, diese dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Ordner ziehen, wo sie hin sollen, rechte Maustaste loslassen und dann sagen "Hierher kopieren".

Oder ist es vielleicht eine DVD und du hast nur ein CD-Laufwerk ???

Paar mehr Infos wären net schlecht.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juli 2005)

Annah am 29.07.2005 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab eine gebrannte CD,die ich gerne auf einen anderen Computer kopieren würde,es sind mp3s.
> System ist XP.
> ...



Hast du evtl aus Versehen die Dateien ausschneiden und einfügen wollen, anstatt sie zu kopieren?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Loosa (29. Juli 2005)

Oder du hast die mp3s als Audio-CD gebrannt? Wenn du die CD aufmachst, sind da .mp3 Dateien, oder andere?
Dann musst du die CD erst wieder rippen, also alles nach mp3 wandeln.
Qualitativ wird's dann natuerlich von Mal zu Mal schlechter.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juli 2005)

Loosa am 29.07.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du hast die mp3s als Audio-CD gebrannt? Wenn du die CD aufmachst, sind da .mp3 Dateien, oder andere?
> Dann musst du die CD erst wieder rippen, also alles nach mp3 wandeln.
> Qualitativ wird's dann natuerlich von Mal zu Mal schlechter.



Bist du sicher, dass die Qualität abnimmt? Wenn man beispielsweise MP3s mit einer Qualität von 192 kbit/s auf CD brennt, dann wieder mit 192 kbit/s rippt, dürfte sich da doch nichts ändern, da das ganze ja digital geschieht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dumbi (29. Juli 2005)

Loosa am 29.07.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du hast die mp3s als Audio-CD gebrannt? Wenn du die CD aufmachst, sind da .mp3 Dateien, oder andere?
> Dann musst du die CD erst wieder rippen, also alles nach mp3 wandeln.
> Qualitativ wird's dann natuerlich von Mal zu Mal schlechter.


Man könnte stattdessen die CD auch mit dem WMP öffnen, und dann die CD zur Medienbibliothek hinzufügen, afaik werden die Tracks dann irgendwo unter "Eigene Dateien" gespeichert.


----------



## struy (29. Juli 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.07.2005 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du sicher, dass die Qualität abnimmt? Wenn man beispielsweise MP3s mit einer Qualität von 192 kbit/s auf CD brennt, dann wieder mit 192 kbit/s rippt, dürfte sich da doch nichts ändern, da das ganze ja digital geschieht.


Das Problem ist nicht das digitale, sondern das, was der Encodierer als wichtig einstuft. Keine Ahnung, wie der genau funktioniert, aber ich könnte mein Haupt darauf wetten, dass wenn man eine CD rippt, dann wieder auf CD brennt und wieder mit der gleichen Qualität rippt, dass die MP3s NICHT identisch sind. Der Verlust ist sicher weniger schlimm, als wenn du ein Blatt 1000mal immer wieder fotokopierst, aber er ist bestimmt da.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juli 2005)

struy am 29.07.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.07.2005 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe es mal getestet und eine MP3 (192 kbit/s) auf CD gebrannt und danach gerippt (192 kbit/s): 

*Original*
Größe: 12,6 MB (13.308.157 Bytes)
Größe auf Datenträger: 12,6 MB (13.307.904 Bytes)

*Kopie*
Größe: 12,6 MB (13.307.010 Bytes) - Differenz zum Original: 1147 Bytes
Größe auf Datenträger: 12,6 MB (13.306.368 Bytes) - Differenz zum Original: 1536 Bytes

MfG Jimini


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.07.2005 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es mal getestet und eine MP3 (192 kbit/s) auf CD gebrannt und danach gerippt (192 kbit/s):
> 
> *Original*
> Größe: 12,6 MB (13.308.157 Bytes)
> ...


 das erscheint mir logisch, da der MP3-encoder-algorhitmus ja "unnötige" frequenzen killt und bei einem erneuten durchgang sicher noch das ein oder andere findet, was er killen kann.  

der iunterschied in einem beispiel ist allerdings erschreckend groß: 0,0134% weniger daten - fatal!   



@topic: da ich nichtr denke, dass du einfaches r+berkopieren nicht beherrschst, vermute ich mal, du hast die MP3 als audioCD gebrannt...? wieviele lieder sind denn drauf? wenn nicht mehr als um die 20, dann düfte das zutreffen, denn wenn du eine CD als DATEN-CD brennst und dort dann MP3 draufpackst, dann passen da je nach qualität mehrere hundert drauf. auf eine audio CD passen aber unabhängig von der qualität nur 74min drauf bzw. auch bis zu 90min bei überbrennen. der nachteil einer daten-MP3-CD ist aber, das normale CDplayer die nicht lesen können. soltest du eine audioCD gebrannt haben, dann musst du die wie eine nromale gekaufte audioCD rippen, zB mit CDex. da kannst du dann selber bestimmen, ob und welche qualität du als MP3 haben willst.


----------



## Annah (29. Juli 2005)

Ja,ich hab sie leider als Audio-CD gebrannt,damals wusste ich es noch nicht besser.   
Ächz!
Ich kenn mich auch mit dem XP nicht so aus,ich hab 2000,davor 98,damit kenn ich mich besser aus.
Muss mal schaun,zuhause hab ich ein Programm dafür(war das Gold Wave? :-o )damit werd ich es versuchen.
Jedenfalls danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2005)

Annah am 29.07.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,ich hab sie leider als Audio-CD gebrannt,damals wusste ich es noch nicht besser.
> Ächz!
> Ich kenn mich auch mit dem XP nicht so aus,ich hab 2000,davor 98,damit kenn ich mich besser aus.
> Muss mal schaun,zuhause hab ich ein Programm dafür(war das Gold Wave? :-o )damit werd ich es versuchen.
> Jedenfalls danke für die Antworten.



wie gesagt: nimm einen ripper, zB CDex. das geht dann ganz simpel.

goldwave kenne ich nur als audio-aufnahme/bearbeitungtool, und du willst ja wohl nicht die CD abspielen und in echtzeit aufnehmen, oder...?


----------



## Annah (29. Juli 2005)

Herbboy am 29.07.2005 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Annah am 29.07.2005 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm,dann wars vielleicht Razor Lame?Ich hab keine Ahnung,eines von beiden war es,allerdings hat mein Bruder dabei das meiste gemacht(jetzt bloß kein Spruch:Frauen und Technik!  ).
Mit Software hab ich es nicht so.  
Peinlich,peinlich!


----------



## Loosa (29. Juli 2005)

Annah am 29.07.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,ich hab sie leider als Audio-CD gebrannt,damals wusste ich es noch nicht besser


Fein wenn sich Probleme so schnell klären lassen  

CDs rippen kann man auch mit vielen Software-Playern. Ich nehme seit 'ner Weile iTunes dafür her, das klappt auch ganz gut.
cdex und so kenne ich allerdings nicht.



			
				Herbboy am 29.07.2005 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.07.2005 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich wunderts eigentlich, dass die Kopie kleiner ist. Die Dateigröße wird doch durch die Laufzeit des Titels und dessen Bitrate festgelegt. 192 kbit/s sollten dann auch immer gleich groß sein  Oder benutzen MP3s variable Bitraten?
Aber auch bei gleichbleibender Dateigröße bekommst du immer einen (geringen?) Qualitätsverlust. MP3 ist kein verlustfreier Codec.
Hmm, man könnte ja per Skript eine Datei 100x zwischen .wav und .mp3 wandeln und dann das Ergebnis mit dem Original vergleichen


----------



## Burtchen (29. Juli 2005)

Annah am 29.07.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 29.07.2005 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Hardware dafür besser?   

@Jimini Wenn man denselben Encoder verwendet, dürften natürlich keine Qualitätsverluste enstehen. Wenn man aber davon ausgeht, dass es ja doch sie ein paar verschiedene DLLs dafür gibt und die vielleicht alleine ein klein wenig anders filtern, könnte sich in der Summe durchaus eine akkumulierter Informationsverlust ergeben, in etwa so wie JPG und JPG2000 als Kombo. 

Wie werden alle Sterben


----------



## MRay (29. Juli 2005)

Herbboy am 29.07.2005 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> das erscheint mir logisch, da der MP3-encoder-algorhitmus ja "unnötige" frequenzen killt und bei einem erneuten durchgang sicher noch das ein oder andere findet, was er killen kann.
> 
> der iunterschied in einem beispiel ist allerdings erschreckend groß: 0,0134% weniger daten - fatal!



Äääh...ja...fast 

Der "MP3-Algorithmus" macht im Grunde nix anderes als Rauschen hinzuzufügen. Das Spektrum wird nach nem psychoakustischem Modell in Teilbänder zerhäkselt und das Quantisierungsrauschen bis unter die Mithörschwelle angehoben. Diese wird dann gerade noch so gut quantisiert, dass sie das Rauschen verdeckt. Nicht relevante Frequenzen werden, wie gesagt, "gekillt". Beim Resamplen von MP3 auf WAV wird ein konstanter 16-Bit Datenstrom erzeugt...und zwar durch dithern. Das fügt ebenfalls Rauschen hinzu (Logisch, wo nix is muss halt was hin). Beim rekomprimieren geht das ganze Spiel von vorne los...wobei es aber scho nen paar Kopien dauert, bis es (je nach Typ Musik) zu Qualitätsverlusten kommt.  MP3 ist vom Konzept her was entgültiges...Also nen Filtervorgang, der am Ende einer Übertragungskette steht.


----------

